# Warning on Counterfeit S-Works Tarmacs



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

From a recent Specialized IBD Tech report ( I find it amazing someone is counterfeiting a carbon frame?)

"Notice Regarding Counterfeit Tarmac Framesets"

Genuine Specialized framesets are carefully designed, engineered and tested to meet stringent internal and international standards. Most importantly, they may be purchased only through Authorized Specialized Retailers. 

The only way to be certain that a Specialized bicycle is authentic--and the only way its warranty will be valid--is to purchase it from an Authorized Specialized Dealer. 

Online auction sites such as eBay are NOT Authorized Specialized Dealers. Furthermore, Specialized has identified cases where counterfeit products have been sold on eBay. 

For example, Specialized has learned of fake 2007 52cm S-Works Tarmac Framesets being sold on eBay as new in both Red and Blue colors. These frames and forks are not safe, should not be ridden, and are not under warranty. 

No Serial numbers on frame &/or fork 
Fork Serial number under crown 
The following combination of serial number on frame or fork could identify a fake: 
- Frame serial number under bottom bracket starting with STT27Fxxxx 
- Fork serial number under fork crown starting with K87Hxxxx 
No yellow safety warning decal on left side of lower seat tube 
No yellow warning decal on inside left leg of fork
If you have any question regarding the authenticity of a Specialized product, please contact Gui Lefebvre via e-mail at [email protected] or via phone at 1-800-722-4423, ext. 2371.


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

That's good to know. Admittedly I was considering buying a Specialized bike via eBay because the prices were good. But I always believed in the that old eBay adage "If the prices are too good to be true then it probably is". So I followed my instinct and purchased through my LBS.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Silly question, but how do they know the frames aren't safe? Did someone build one up and it collapsed?


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't think that a counterfeiter would care about quality control, stress tests or what happens to the buyers if a frame fails at 50mph. I don't think that anyone knows for sure that the fakes aren't safe. But the flip-side is that no one can say that they are safe.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I don't think merely buying them at the auction sites will resolve the problem. The counterfeiting outfits can produce them fast and furious. There needs to be some means to track down and stop this operation. They are also being sold in other avenues in addition to auction sites. Here is an add that appeared on the Serotta forum the other day:

http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50861


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

rnhood said:


> I don't think merely buying them at the auction sites will resolve the problem. The counterfeiting outfits can produce them fast and furious. There needs to be some means to track down and stop this operation. They are also being sold in other avenues in addition to auction sites. Here is an add that appeared on the Serotta forum the other day:
> 
> http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50861


That's just a straight scam- no bikes involved. The Specialized (and other frames too actually) involves buying a bunch of cheapo carbon frames from mainland China, and putting Specialized fake stickers on them. Then selling them to greedy, stupid people on Ebay or Craigslist. Hey a frame at 25% of cost new- that can't be a scam. . . 

 

The problem is with Ebay's rampant fraud, counterfeits and hijacked accounts. Not with Specialized. How did Specialized find out- I am sure these people brought their broken crap frames in and tried to warranty them.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

DrSmile said:


> Silly question, but how do they know the frames aren't safe? Did someone build one up and it collapsed?


Warranty claims for broken counterfeit frames bought off ebay no doubt.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds more likely that the Chinese factory that was contracted to make the Tarmac either sold the engineering specs to someone else (or a worker left with IP and took it to another frame house to build) or they were selling "un-authorized" actual Tarmac frames direct to the public. It's such a unique bike and laying up carbon in those shapes requires pretty specific equipment (and very expensive -- remember Boonen's $200k frame?) that I can't imagine someone building counterfeit copies without some serious engineering insight into the originals. 

Given how easily IP seems to transfer around the Chinese manufacturing industry, it's no surprise really.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> Sounds more likely that the Chinese factory that was contracted to make the Tarmac either sold the engineering specs to someone else (or a worker left with IP and took it to another frame house to build) or they were selling "un-authorized" actual Tarmac frames direct to the public. It's such a unique bike and laying up carbon in those shapes requires pretty specific equipment (and very expensive -- remember Boonen's $200k frame?) that I can't imagine someone building counterfeit copies without some serious engineering insight into the originals.
> 
> Given how easily IP seems to transfer around the Chinese manufacturing industry, it's no surprise really.


bang on. There's no way they would go through trying to make molds and reverse engineering frames to make a quick buck. They have to be same molds under unauthorized makers, or maybe even quality control rejects. But then again, who's to say they aren't worthy of the road? Unless you have your own QA setup at home, you should probably stay away from these frames.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*totally agree*

it's one thing to buy a knock-off North Face fleece that was sold out the back door of the factory but quite another to buy a bike that might fail on a 50mph descent. Who knows, these might actually be legit frames that were pulled from production for quality seconds and were supposed to have been destroyed, but either way it's not worth saving a few bucks for when the downside is potentially catastrophic.


----------



## funknyuyao (May 26, 2010)

I bought a 2008 S-works Tarmac bike on an auction website that, after reading this post, is more than likely "fake" based on what I paid for it (unknowingly at the time). My friend first bought one and after putting it together for him with a DA Gruppo I took it for a ride and really enjoyed it. He showed me the source and I later bought a frame and built it up and have been riding it for ~4 months now without any issues. The one thing that was strange when I bought it was the packaging was bland (blank) and the headset on my friends versus mine did not match exactly. Not enough to be alarmed about, but something I noticed. 

Anyways, based on the shipping info on the package, they are coming out of Fujian Province and this is right across from Taiwan, a common smuggling route for as long as people can remember. I personally think that these are being made on the proper equipment with the proper specs. The weight is spot on, to the gram, to the weight listed on weightweenies.com and the finishing work is excellent. 
I paid just under $1000 for a 2008 verison, which at the time I thought was cheap, but nothing to be alarmed about. I am sure people will tell me I am risking my life and near death by riding it, but it feels solid to me. I have seen carbon fail, and been riding carbon when it fails and I think what I am riding is solid. To me the problem is that Specialized, like just about any other company doing business in China/Taiwan has a problem with things leaking out the back door. I think they need to do some housekeeping and fix the problem internally and via their supply chain.....just my humble opinion....


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

whoa....

just reinforces a lack of faith in e bay

you may THINK you know, but....


----------

